# Aman Plastics-New to the site, thanks! Have an old Aman plastics hull, title is 1979, The original MSO came with the paperwork and said 1976 or 1978



## LuckyStucky (Apr 19, 2021)

Wondered if anybody might know the history, if it was something they manufactured or had taken an older hull and reworked it in titled it under the Aman name?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I don't know, but that platform is cool.


----------



## LuckyStucky (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## LuckyStucky (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

Capt Bob Lemay would be able to provide a lot of info on that skiff.


----------



## pompanopounder (Mar 26, 2021)

LuckyStucky said:


> Wondered if anybody might know the history, if it was something they manufactured or had taken an older hull and reworked it in titled it under the Aman name?
> View attachment 172781


I've got a green one, 2000, 18 feet. Only wood in it was in the console, everything else is structural foam core and some Coosa type composite board.. Love it, but the platform was too short for the new Suzuki so it had to be removed.


----------



## Jaredhosk (3 mo ago)

1985 18’ Amans I redid awhile back, I never found a thread back then


----------

